

Healthcare startups, how to not screw over our users? - larakerns

I&#x27;m co-founding a healthcare startup and after reading this horror story about a user&#x27;s experience with the OSCAR Health startup in NYC (and reading their Yelp reviews), I&#x27;m concerned about making the same mistakes:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;valleywag.gawker.com&#x2F;what-happens-when-a-healthcare-startup-leaves-you-with-1598186714<p>What kind of lessons can we learn and build upon to truly re-imagine this sensitive, regimented industry where UX == livelihood?
======
bengali3
i've never heard of OSCAR prior to that article.

As much transparency as legally possible.

constantly blog about the behind the scenes, you need to be seen as a hero
always - never be in the position where you need to publicly apologize -
always do whats right for the customer, show how much money you lose doing the
right thing (see [https://www.thelevelup.com/interchange-
zero](https://www.thelevelup.com/interchange-zero)) and the amount of cash you
are sinking into protecting your customers and your reputation when you get it
wrong.

TRUST is #1 here, medical bills are a huge pain point already, you REALLY
don't want that anger aimed at you because of some small issue, or worse,
CREATE the pain where there was none.

lesson from OSCAR: your customers are not your investors, their money is not
something you can experiment with. So on't get bill estimates wrong, and eat
the cost when you get it wrong. Earn the TRUST that you and your investors
will do the right thing, you'll need backers to put up their reputation here
as well.

------
seanmccann
Just don't surprise people. If somebody is going to be charged for something,
allow them to be able to know that ahead of time.

